
Fengari: Why We Rewrote Lua in JS - daurnimator
http://lua.space/webdev/why-we-rewrote-lua-in-js
======
brudgers
recent discussion,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14845520](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14845520)

